# Subcool's Hightimes Cover Shot



## subcool (Oct 16, 2009)

Well it took almost 5 years but I finally was able to get another big goal off my to do list complete.
I have always wanted a Hightimes Cover shot but as I dont run ads in there mag and don't really get along with anyone except Danny Danko who is a huge supporter of TGA and my work.

We are in the top 10 for the 4th year in a row and our 5th top ten strain but this ones extra special due to the cover shot.

Imagine this, the other day I walk into The Third Eye ( Jack Herers Head shop in Oregon) and there is an entire wall of magazines all with my genetics and my photo on the cover. I floated outa that store

Just goes to show if you can dream it you can achieve it.
I hope you guys don't mind me sharing this with you and share in my excitement


----------



## subcool (Oct 16, 2009)

The gods must be smiling at me cause just after this came in I was notified that Qleaner was on the cover of West Coast Cannabis my fav Haze female we named Lance Armstrong


----------



## subcool (Oct 16, 2009)

I wrote an article about the creation of Space Dawg and I submitted it with pictures from a tester Ocanabis and we couldnt be happier the piece made this months Skunk mag

So you can see why I have been a bit slack about posting here but I will get back on some bud pron asap for you guys 

Sub


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

OMFG......  that is the AWESOME ..........  Those are bragging rights for years to come   :headbang2:


----------



## kaotik (Oct 16, 2009)

congrats again sub 
must be a pretty cool feeling (i get stoked when i get 1 vote on BPOTM  lol)


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 16, 2009)

:holysheep:  :yay: *WOW that is awsome.. congrats....:woohoo: :aok: *

*LH*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> congrats again sub
> must be a pretty cool feeling (i get stoked when i get 1 vote on BPOTM  lol)


 


:rofl:



me too....


congrats  subcool...:48:



whats  the  Next  goal?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

wow...frame it man. so awesome. I can only imagine the thrill..and the joy of knowing you have the weed that all the stoners want to grow lol...


----------



## 420benny (Oct 16, 2009)

Very impressive! You should be proud! Keep those pics coming. Remember, we are hooked on bud porn, lol.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Very impressive! You should be proud! Keep those pics coming. Remember, we are hooked on bud porn, lol.


 
Its the only porn that works for me these days *Benny  ...*


----------



## subcool (Oct 16, 2009)

HT Center Fold


----------



## annarko (Oct 16, 2009)

Congrats man... i dunno if ill ever be able to grow a plant as nice as any of those.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2009)

With everything you have done for the growing movement it is the least you deserve. Congrats And Thanks for all the Info you have passed on to us all


----------



## Mountain_Homegrown (Oct 16, 2009)

Outstanding ...  Congrats .. Hard  work  pays  off  ..


----------



## the chef (Oct 16, 2009)

Congrats thats so awsome!


----------



## HazeMe (Oct 18, 2009)

Keep up the good work!!! Love your gear, bro! One of the best breeders around. 

HazeMe


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 21, 2009)

Give us more bud porn *sub...*  :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 21, 2009)

Rockster has better pictures.

1 day you will be looking at his and not him looking at yours.

No disrespect meant 

But I can see great things in the future.

eace:


----------



## LzRdGrL (Oct 25, 2009)

Sub, I'm sooooo very proud of you!!! Glad I found all this blog so I could tell you so. I saw the cover...great pic!!! I got to thumb through Dank, too...I'm buying it ASAP. 



			
				subcool said:
			
		

> Well it took almost 5 years but I finally was able to get another big goal off my to do list complete.
> I have always wanted a Hightimes Cover shot but as I dont run ads in there mag and don't really get along with anyone except Danny Danko who is a huge supporter of TGA and my work.
> 
> We are in the top 10 for the 4th year in a row and our 5th top ten strain but this ones extra special due to the cover shot.
> ...


----------

